# C.G. Jung's actual Personality Type?



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

eranashine said:


> I haven't come across an INTJ with a developed Fi (or one to willingly admit to have a developed Fi), but I know circumstances developed mine and I find that symbols and metaphors describe Fi best. After all, Fi is abstract.
> 
> Yet, we're not to say the same didn't happen to an INTP. Bottled up emotions become Fi, the same way expressed emotions become Fe. We can all have a good taste of each function.
> 
> ...


...I just question.... because when I would talk to my ex intp girlfriend about how her feelings flow.... or when she tried to express herself..... or when she tried to articulate things that had to do with the self..... it was just very..... it hardly came out... and when it did it was very disorganized and not coherent. She said it hurt her head when I asked these kinds of questions. To me that indicates she was being called on to use functions that were not as conscious to her. Just like if I asked my INFJ friend to try and use Fi.... he said it hurt his head.... same with Ne for him. INTP's know objective truth..... I don't think mbti is very objective truth. It's much more subjective truth that has finally got some kind of pattern to it. Not to mention INTP's are not terribly in touch with why people do the things they do..... they just know it's illogical. I could explain why my ESTJ friend was acting the way he was in class.... and what he was thinking..... she asked how did I know?.... she seemed fascinated by the ability to just know those sorts of things. Though she would never admit it to someone she didn't trust.... which I feel bad about revealing it to you right now because of those reasons. I think it's easy to say INTP's are the source of all knowledge because that's the way they like to be perceived and in many ways they ARE a GREAT source of knowledge. However I think it is easy to just assume that since it's a theory.... and it's got structure.... and it's an introverted person.... to automatically label them as INTP because that just feels right and they always seem to know what they are talking about. Not saying that's what everyone is doing.... but I can see that influencing my decision had I just begun to type with mbti. Also a lot of other types seem less knowledgeable than INTP's because INTP's don't allow people to see what they don't know. They generally only speak their thoughts when they are concise and been through the logic test of Ti. That makes them look like they are very certain of a lot of things. But imagine what kind of information can't pass through the logic test. Imagine what kind of information is detectable but not exactly able to be pinned down by Ti quite yet. This kind of information.... will get either disregarded.... or just put on the backboard until later generations can explain it with Ti. 

I think another thing people overlook when typing is the rest of the functions. They type based on the four letters. The four letters are merely quick summaries of cognitive functions. Perhaps jung said he was an introverted thinker..... what does that mean?..... a lot of people have Ti..... did he actually mean Ti?.... or did he ACTUALLY mean Ni? Did he know about these kinds of functions? Was it developed by him? I don't know. I am not asking hypothetically. Because people say I am thinking all the time. I say it .... but I am actually feeling. It's the language we speak. 

Now, I don't claim any of this to be absolutely true. It's just how I see things at the moment and the way I see things will always be flawed in some way. Last but not least.... sorry for getting way off topic.


----------



## Turututu (Dec 22, 2009)

thehigher said:


> ...I just question.... because when I would talk to my ex intp girlfriend about how her feelings flow.... or when she tried to express herself..... or when she tried to articulate things that had to do with the self..... it was just very..... it hardly came out... and when it did it was very disorganized and not coherent. She said it hurt her head when I asked these kinds of questions. To me that indicates she was being called on to use functions that were not as conscious to her. Just like if I asked my INFJ friend to try and use Fi.... he said it hurt his head.... same with Ne for him. INTP's know objective truth..... I don't think mbti is very objective truth. It's much more subjective truth that has finally got some kind of pattern to it. Not to mention INTP's are not terribly in touch with why people do the things they do..... they just know it's illogical. I could explain why my ESTJ friend was acting the way he was in class.... and what he was thinking..... she asked how did I know?.... she seemed fascinated by the ability to just know those sorts of things. Though she would never admit it to someone she didn't trust.... which I feel bad about revealing it to you right now because of those reasons. I think it's easy to say INTP's are the source of all knowledge because that's the way they like to be perceived and in many ways they ARE a GREAT source of knowledge. However I think it is easy to just assume that since it's a theory.... and it's got structure.... and it's an introverted person.... to automatically label them as INTP because that just feels right and they always seem to know what they are talking about. Not saying that's what everyone is doing.... but I can see that influencing my decision had I just begun to type with mbti. Also a lot of other types seem less knowledgeable than INTP's because INTP's don't allow people to see what they don't know. They generally only speak their thoughts when they are concise and been through the logic test of Ti. That makes them look like they are very certain of a lot of things. But imagine what kind of information can't pass through the logic test. Imagine what kind of information is detectable but not exactly able to be pinned down by Ti quite yet. This kind of information.... will get either disregarded.... or just put on the backboard until later generations can explain it with Ti.
> 
> I think another thing people overlook when typing is the rest of the functions. They type based on the four letters. The four letters are merely quick summaries of cognitive functions. Perhaps jung said he was an introverted thinker..... what does that mean?..... a lot of people have Ti..... did he actually mean Ti?.... or did he ACTUALLY mean Ni? Did he know about these kinds of functions? Was it developed by him? I don't know. I am not asking hypothetically. Because people say I am thinking all the time. I say it .... but I am actually feeling. It's the language we speak.
> 
> Now, I don't claim any of this to be absolutely true. It's just how I see things at the moment and the way I see things will always be flawed in some way. Last but not least.... sorry for getting way off topic.


You make very important points but I only have something to add: There's always a grain of subjectivity in everything, no matter how detached the person is. If not subject to feelings they would be subject to belief systems developed overtime. (INxxs dream a lot and are able to recall most of their dreams, so makes sense to think Jung could have drawn symbolism from his dreams. His theory involves dreams anyway~)

I don't know many INTPs in real life, but I'm going more with how the functions work to form my opinion. But like I said on my first post on this thread, I'm not a master in studying Jung's persona, so this is as far as I can go in debating it now. :tongue:

I guess this leads us to the motto 'the only thing that's certain is that nothing is certain'? Dun dun dun dun~!


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

eranashine said:


> You make very important points but I only have something to add: There's always a grain of subjectivity in everything, no matter how detached the person is. If not subject to feelings they would be subject to belief systems developed overtime. (INxxs dream a lot and are able to recall most of their dreams, so makes sense to think Jung could have drawn symbolism from his dreams. His theory involves dreams anyway~)
> 
> I don't know many INTPs in real life, but I'm going more with how the functions work to form my opinion. But like I said on my first post on this thread, I'm not a master in studying Jung's persona, so this is as far as I can go in debating it now. :tongue:
> 
> I guess this leads us to the motto 'the only thing that's certain is that nothing is certain'? Dun dun dun dun~!


Haha I like that last quote. I agree that there is a grain of subjecctivity in everything.... I just feel as though his theory is way to focused on subjectivity for it to be an INTP.... as well as some other things I said. Not to mention .... this is not going to sound very objective at all haha.... but I get vibes about people.... I talked to my other infj friend who is a girl about this as well.... we make sense of things through vibes.... different types... give me very consistent vibes. If a vibe is off.... obviously I am interested and I figure out why.... but with jung.... I get no INTP vibe. I sense he is in touch with himself and his emotions. His logic seems secondary. This.... if applied to the functions would make most sense with INFJ because their cognitive function line up is Ni Fe Ti Se. Perfect.... he perceives the self like crazy and makes connections.... which is exaclty what mbti is..... his Fe allows him to really know what drives others.... what makes them tick..... the basic instincts and feelings behind their actions.... Ti.... to make sure everything is logical and actually makes coherent sense and Se to perceive the world. 

I don't know why I'm saying this.... I'm not trying to argue or anything... I just had those thoughts in my mind and I felt liek they should come out as well. 

I really like that quote and the dun dun duns. I also really like marcus aurelius.


----------



## Turututu (Dec 22, 2009)

XD 

I get what you mean.

Yet, in order to polish his theory he would have had to get in touch with his emotions. In fact, I would assume he tried getting in touch with all of his introverted functions to be able to gain insight of the subconscious. I'm a balanced-brained person myself, so I know it's possible to draw from any function. His theory is based around the collective consciousness, the subconscious, the self, and many other spiritual concepts that would need detachment from the extroverted functions.

"Your vision will become clear only when you can look into your own heart. Who looks outside, dreams; who looks inside, awakes." - Carl Jung

He's talking about introversion there. So that could mean turning on Ti, Ni, Fi, Si~

Yet again, I'm just rambling about possibilities, but he could be INTP, INTJ or INFJ~ or some other personality type with enough passion and discipline to turn on the required functions and keep the focus~.


----------



## screamofconscious (Oct 15, 2009)

eranashine said:


> XD
> 
> 
> "Your vision will become clear only when you can look into your own heart. Who looks outside, dreams; who looks inside, awakes." - Carl Jung
> ...



Are you so sure he's talking about introversion? It looks to me more like he's talking about gaining self-awareness.


----------



## Turututu (Dec 22, 2009)

screamofconscious said:


> Are you so sure he's talking about introversion? It looks to me more like he's talking about gaining self-awareness.


*changes word*
He seems to be talking about *Introspection*.
[_n_ the examination of one's own thoughts, impressions, and feelings, esp for long periods[from Latin _intrōspicere_ to look within, from intro- + _specere_ to look]]

Done most effectively by the functions that are turned inwards. Again Ti, Ni, Fi, Si. IMO.


----------



## Marco Antonio (Nov 25, 2008)

Using the subconscious and demonstrative function it is logical to arrive at the conclusion that Carl Jung was a Socionics INFp

Carl Jung demonstrates Fi in the videos shown in this thread; actually he seems to be very good with Fi;
Still the demonstration of Fi is of a vital nature and not a mental one, this lead me to believe Carl Jung has an Fi ID or Super-ID.
Also Fi has a "polarization" tendency, this is true, the intended meaning of a subjective factor that qualifies according to a preconceived duality (everyone does this).
Curiously the Images that Jung uses are of an Ni Nature; aka the result of a collection of Symbols leading to a new conception of things. Jung's way of using symbology focused on recognizing symbols accoridng to their legacy (alchemy, budhism...), rather then according to the personal meaning it addered; Jung thinks of symbols as for their universal meaning.


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

I find it strange for you folks to just dismiss what the man says about himself and the interviews in general. Let's have a lucid moment here and stop with all of the intuiting non-sense. Take the man's opinion of himself as a fact. He is INTP.


----------



## Marco Antonio (Nov 25, 2008)

Functianalyst said:


> I find it strange for you folks to just dismiss what the man says about himself and the interviews in general. Let's have a lucid moment here and stop with all of the intuiting non-sense. Take the man's opinion of himself as a fact. He is INTP.


It is also plausible that his Introverted thinking preference is rather a projection of what kind of information Carl Jung found to be mobilizing. Because take me as an example, what would you think of me if i told you i'm an introverted feeler while demonstrating something way off Fi's nature?


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

Functianalyst said:


> I find it strange for you folks to just dismiss what the man says about himself and the interviews in general. Let's have a lucid moment here and stop with all of the intuiting non-sense. Take the man's opinion of himself as a fact. He is INTP.


he said he was an intp? I thought mbti wasn't developed until after his death. What exactly did he say? Plus I can't dismiss what I don't know.


----------



## Marco Antonio (Nov 25, 2008)

thehigher said:


> he said he was an intp? I thought mbti wasn't developed until after his death. What exactly did he say? Plus I can't dismiss what I don't know.


He said he was an _"Introverted Thinker"roud:_


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

Marco Antonio said:


> It is also plausible that his Introverted thinking preference is rather a projection of what kind of information Carl Jung found to be mobilizing. Because take me as an example, what would you think of me if i told you i'm an introverted feeler while demonstrating something way off Fi's nature?


Except he says that he uses very little feeling. I don't think he could be projecting Fi if he dominates with Ti.


----------



## Functianalyst (Jul 23, 2009)

thehigher said:


> he said he was an intp? I thought mbti wasn't developed until after his death. What exactly did he say? Plus I can't dismiss what I don't know.


Fine, then he said he was a Designer Theorizer, an Architect whatever title you want to call it. You do know that INTP is merely a title and means nothing else except to give name to someone who uses Ti-Ne or as he said T-N-S-F?


----------



## Marco Antonio (Nov 25, 2008)

Functianalyst said:


> Except he says that he uses very little feeling. I don't think he could be projecting Fi if he dominates with Ti.


You are right he couldn't, but he could if he was Ni dominant; what i meant was based on my observations of the videos and my inference of him possibly liking the idea of using Ti whist demonstrating Fi.
But it is not imprinted in his writings (Ti); Ni is. Ti is used in a very archaic way; The typology establishes clear separation of concepts like the difference between sensing and intuiting, but disappears in the descriptions themselves of the type.


----------

